# Conversations with contentious Christians?



## Presbyrino (Jun 4, 2006)

How do you handle conversations with christian brothers or sisters who seem to always want to debate over every issue? No matter what the topic is, they seem to always want to argue and hold to the same intensity over every conviction. It is as if every conviction is a "hill to die on". It is very taxing and draining to be in conversation with brothers and sisters of this type, who seem to be ready to put their claws up at the drop of a hat.



[Edited on 6-4-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 4, 2006)

Steve,
Just be honest; tell the person that discussions of this nature are burdening you.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 4, 2006)

Life is too short and these kind of people who never have their "edge" on "off" will wear you out. Move on if they don't take the hint. Do good elsewhere.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Life is too short and these kind of people who never have their "edge" on "off" will wear you out. Move on if they don't take the hint. Do good elsewhere.



this is good advice; probably exactly what i would do in the same situation, except i would likely move on sooner than later...


----------



## Reed (Jun 5, 2006)

I think there's a Bible verse somewhere about this...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 5, 2006)

First off Steve, a christian is supposed to be ready to defend his CONVICTIONS and also to CONTEND for the faith Jude 1:3. WHY DON'T YOU READ YOUR BIBLE!!!!!!!!! Furthermore, I'm sick and tired of.... uh.... what..... owwwww... OH NO, I'm having a grabber, I'M HAVING A GRABBER! ARRRRRRGH! (THUMP... twitch)


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> How do you handle conversations with christian brothers or sisters who seem to always want to debate over every issue? No matter what the topic is, they seem to always want to argue and hold to the same intensity over every conviction. It is as if every conviction is a "hill to die on". It is very taxing and draining to be in conversation with brothers and sisters of this type, who seem to be ready to put their claws up at the drop of a hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Uh...aren't we all like that? I've seen many "debates", and been involved in many, on this site. I think we're all guilty of that. And that's all I got ta say about that.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jun 6, 2006)

Steve,
To the best of my ability, I've tried to remove people like this from my life... and when I encounter another one, I move on quickly.

I've learned through experience that dealing with people like this leads to nothing but frustration, aggravation, and eventually sin on my part. I've decided that I just can't do it anymore.

I've seen VERY few people ever change their ways about this, so I've learned to stop trying and to spend my limited amount of energy elsewhere... on more fruitful soil.


----------

